# pics of my Aviator 2623/1225830 on a Hirsch Liberty strap



## arkane (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi all. I got a Aviator 24hr from Russia2all about a month ago. I think it's a pretty sweet deal for approx $175 shipped. I work the grave shift (1800-0630) about half the time so a 24 hour watch comes in handy. So far it's running a little fast ~20 sec/day and I noticed the date changes at approx 2355. The original black leather strap it comes with is nothing special and anorexic compared to the Liberty. But overall, great watch for the $$. The color of the Liberty is 'dark brown'.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks...great pics!


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Really nice - I like the Aviators - very easy to read and very like the Fortis 24 hr, which I also really like. Looks good on that Liberty:-!


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

b-) The strap looks like it came off a Brietling. Be carefull with the crystal,
mine was mineral glass and it cracked in less than a year, almost a perfect circle. :-s I didn't hit anything!


----------



## max2 (Mar 13, 2007)

Congrats, nice watch.

They look great on Watchadoos also.


----------



## Bas and Lokes (Dec 14, 2009)

Arkane,

Your aviator watch and strap combo look superb!! Love it. Great choice. :-!


----------



## Frode (Mar 23, 2006)

GREAT combo! :-!


----------



## RPZ (Nov 11, 2009)

Good looking and very practical timepiece; and a fitting combination with the strap!


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Hirsch Liberty straps are awesome~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## avj7209 (Feb 3, 2010)

Beau8 said:


> Hirsch Liberty straps are awesome~Cheers! ;-)


+1 ... I do love Hirsch straps!


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Looks terrific~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## WatchAdct (Jan 25, 2010)

Looks great! I really like the strap combo.


----------

